# Access question to the American River Parkway



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

I am supporting my brother tomorrow for the California International Marathon and thought I'd ride back from the race end to Folsom on the bike path. Can I access the bike path by going from the Capitol, north on either 12th or 16th, crossing the river on whatever bridge that is? That looks better than riding J St. to Sac State.

Thanks for the help?

Chris


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

CJA said:


> I am supporting my brother tomorrow for the California International Marathon and thought I'd ride back from the race end to Folsom on the bike path. Can I access the bike path by going from the Capitol, north on either 12th or 16th, crossing the river on whatever bridge that is? That looks better than riding J St. to Sac State.
> 
> Thanks for the help?
> 
> Chris


https://www.natomasbikeshop.com/images/map6.gif


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry this is a bit late but something you can keep in mind for next year. If the marathon ends at the Capital, I would just ride down Capital Mall to Old Town and pick up the trail at the RR museum. How did you end up getting to it in the end?


----------

